# [SOLVED] M8 TV Box



## Kalaine (Jan 14, 2015)

I hope I am posting this is the right thread. Before anyone tells me to google or check on you tube I already have. I recently purchased a M8 TV box from Amazon and I have set the box up and the different apps will show up on the screen but I can't seem to get into any of them. I can go to the icon for Netflix then I press ok and nothing. It is the same for all apps.

There is a check mark that says ethernet, I can't seem to change that to wi-fi. I can't seem to see that I am even on network.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: M8 TV Box*

Hi and welcome to TSF try here DroidSticks YouTube Help - Droid TV Box


----------



## StalemateBlack (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: M8 TV Box*

There is no cable plugged into your device and yet it is showing an ethernet connection?

What happens when you go to Network Connections under Settings, and enable Wifi? 

Some things you might want to try:

Manually set an IP, mask, gateway on the device's wireless connection.
Use a bridge/wireless extender to handle your device's wired connection. Bridge will then handle the connection with your WIFI network. This may be the best idea since it appears the wireless on that model can be spotty.

I have a Xios Pivos DS and am using a setup like the one in the last item above, since it's wireless signal, even using a USB WIFI dongle, wasn't able to stream anything smoothly.

Also, if you're thinking of using XBMC, I'd recommend you look into sideloading TVMC on that M8 box.


----------



## Kalaine (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: M8 TV Box*

Thanks stalemateblack, got it working!!!!


----------



## StalemateBlack (Feb 24, 2015)

Glad I could help out.

But I'm curious now...

What got it back on track exactly?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Good to hear, and please post the solution, it may help others.


----------

